# aikido aproaching



## Manny (Feb 3, 2013)

I am a few minutes to go to aikido dojo for an aproaching with this japanese martial art, let's see how it goes, wich me luck please. I will post you latter about the class and my conclusions. Am I exited? You bet.

Manny


----------



## Manny (Feb 3, 2013)

I just returning from the aikido class and it was very nice and refreshing, the sensei (an aquintance of mine) had been inviting to his dojo for some time back and today I went to class. The sensei Roberto has been inside martial arts for a long time, first as a karateka and for the last 19 years as an aikidoka, he runs one of the berst aikido dojos in my town, this 66years old mister is a truly aikido lover. The class went nicehe allow me to bring my dobok and black belt and introduce me to the sunday class as a TKD instructor who wants to learn some aikido, the we proced to do some taisabaki (displacements and walks) and forget me to not remeber the names of these displacements to then proced to do some rolls and falls. I must confess I di it well. Using some irimi he showed me some techs against wrist grabs, I must confes it took me some time to desipher some of the moves and some times I had to adjust my body stance and all but I feel right infact I ask the sensei abou the class schedules and costs. Sensei Robert told me not to rush, first thing first, he invited me again and afther some classes if I really want to learn aikido then we can talk about fee, etc.

I will return next sunday and try to enjoy again the class and work with my partners there, maybe I am a little exited but it will be nice if I get hook in this beautiful japanese martial art.

Manny


----------



## K-man (Feb 3, 2013)

Well done Manny. Enjoy the journey. I'll look forward to hearing how you are getting on over future weeks and months.   :asian:


----------



## Manny (Feb 3, 2013)

K-man said:


> Well done Manny. Enjoy the journey. I'll look forward to hearing how you are getting on over future weeks and months.   :asian:



Thank you, lets see, it could be what I am looking for K-man altough it's too early to know but I am exited!! Something that sesnsei told me is Aikido is a dificult martial art to learn because demands a lot of work and time so basically achieve black belt status takes 6 to 7 years of training. I am not dreaming about another black belt but learn new stuff and become a better budoka and if one martial art is good two must be better. 

Manny


----------



## K-man (Feb 3, 2013)

Manny said:


> Thank you, lets see, it could be what I am looking for K-man altough it's too early to know but I am exited!! Something that sesnsei told me is Aikido is a dificult martial art to learn because demands a lot of work and time so basically achieve black belt status takes 6 to 7 years of training. I am not dreaming about another black belt but learn new stuff and become a better budoka and if one martial art is good two must be better.
> 
> Manny


It took me six years and I still would not be confident using pure aikido for self defence.  But the principles of aikido start to appear in your other martial art training after a little while.  The main principle being not to clash. It's a concept you don't see a lot of in normal karate or TKD but it will transform your understanding. I'm excited for you!   :asian:


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Glad you enjoyed it.  I think if you keep it up, you will continue to enjoy.


----------



## Instructor (Feb 7, 2013)

Aikido is a beautiful art, enjoy!


----------



## Manny (Feb 17, 2013)

Second full class of aikido, having some issues with some concepts, I am still triying to empty the cup.

Manny


----------



## arnisador (Feb 17, 2013)

Sounds great! But yeah, it's different.


----------



## Manny (Feb 18, 2013)

My body aches a little, I think is the lactic acid from the aikido class, I really enjoyjed the class, it's a diferent animal compared to TKD, sensei takes care about correct technique and help me anytime he sees I am not doing the tech correctly, the guys are nice with me and they also teach me the correct way, even I did some rolls (ukemis) when trying to grab my partner.

I am going one step at the time and yes sometimes I wish to rush to get better but patince and humility is the key, sensei told me... You want akido? then be humble.

Manny


----------



## K-man (Feb 18, 2013)

The hardest thing in aikido is not to use your strength.  :asian:


----------

